# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  اللي ما اشترت للعيد .. جلابيات .. لين بيتج .. خلال يوم او يومين

## وضحه - بوظبي

السلام عليكم

اللي ما اشترت للعيد .. جلابيات .. لين بيتج .. خلال يوم او يومين 

بوظبي والعين

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## وضحه - بوظبي

:36:  :36:

----------


## ام غايوتى

​يرجى اضافة صور للموضوع

----------


## مونتاج

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ريح المسك

ممكن التواصل احتاج جلابيات ضرورب

----------


## الرفيعة

وين الصور؟

----------


## ام ذياب الاماراتية

السلام عليكم انا عندي دراعات فخمة وراقية وفساتين رووعة بسعر خيالي والله ما تحصلوه في السوق تواصل واتس 0566211443
@dhyb4323

----------


## دافية الصوت

ام ذياب نحن عنا قروب حابه نضيفج

----------

